# New Bianchi highest highend model: Oltre



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

see http://italiancyclingjournal.blogspot.com/2010/06/bianchi-oltre-and-sempre.html


----------



## Corsaire (Jun 2, 2006)

merckxman said:


> see http://italiancyclingjournal.blogspot.com/2010/06/bianchi-oltre-and-sempre.html


This was coming I had read it a few weeks ago  here , a review done by CICLISMO.

Bianchi 928 sl iasp Vs Bianchi Infinito Download File 4801Kb
Punto d'incontro - Dicembre 2009

Quote:
Il 928 sl è il prodotto più leggero e racing della
gamma strada Bianchi. La sua naturale evoluzione
*(in attesa di un restyling di sostanza che è
previsto per il 2011) *si chiama 928 sl iasp (integrated
aerodinamic seat post). Niente di così rivoluzionario,
piuttosto un aggiornamento tecnico dovuto a un
prodotto che ha già qualche stagione sulle spalle.Unquote

*"Waiting for a substantial restyling or redesign scheduled for the new 2011 line up"*

Darn! just when I thought this year's HOC model was sexy. Having tested this year's HOC, which BTW felt smooth and muted over rough road patches and after readin that blog's description of the new HOC, it seems that next year's will be even stiffer and not so compliant as the current one.


----------



## Duke249 (Apr 4, 2002)

Wow...Those are good looking bicycles.


----------



## padawan716 (Mar 22, 2008)

Holy crap. Infinito was a step in the right direction, but I felt the mono-q (at least paint-wise) was a couple of steps backwards. This... this is awesome.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Purdy.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

laterally stiff while vertically compliant, and with a beefy BB to boot.


----------



## padawan716 (Mar 22, 2008)

B4P gets a new model:
http://www.ciclonline.com/eng/photo-gallery/category/218-bianchi-sempre-2011-ultegra.html

Sempre. One of the articles mentioned alu-carbon, but this looks full carbon. Like a T-cube /Mono-Q replacement. It's hot, not as much as the Oltre, but damn. New Infinito color schemes look good too. 2011 looks like a very good year.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

I think you are correct, another report says the Sempre is a carbon monocoque frame (with an alu fork steerer). 



padawan716 said:


> B4P gets a new model:
> http://www.ciclonline.com/eng/photo-gallery/category/218-bianchi-sempre-2011-ultegra.html
> 
> Sempre. One of the articles mentioned alu-carbon, but this looks full carbon. Like a T-cube /Mono-Q replacement. It's hot, not as much as the Oltre, but damn. New Infinito color schemes look good too. 2011 looks like a very good year.


----------



## jpdigital (Dec 1, 2006)

....right when I fell in love with my Infinito. :mad2: 

Looks like I'll be saving up for a Sempre.

(also, anybody have any idea what wheels are on the blue & red Sempres pictured??)


----------



## ajayjuneja (Feb 25, 2010)

Wow I love both. Good thing I didn't get the Infinito!


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

Still don't see a price for the Sempre. I wonder if it's more than the Athena model? I'm trying to decide whether to buy the Infinito with the Veloce gruppo, or the Ultegra 6700 gruppo. From what I read, the Veloce gruppo has been completely redone for this year and is supposed to be better than the Ultegra 6700 gruppo. 

I'll be heading back to the LBS in the next few days to but one. I've looked at them a few times already, but have to wait to 7/15 to lay down the cash for it.

Any thoughts?


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

Here's what I read about the Veloce from the Italian Cycling Journal:


VELOCE™ 2011 GROUPSET

The Veloce™ components are top-of-the-range and offer technical solutions analogous to the Centaur™, but with a choice of materials and machining that make them even more aggressive in terms of price/quality ratio. The components of the Veloce™ 2011 groupset are proposed in two versions, black or silver: the choice is yours.

Veloce™ Ergopower™ Power Shift™ controls:
Ergonomic, like the top level 11-speed models: the Veloce™ Ergopower™ controls have the same forms, security, and comfort. The brake lever is in aluminium, while the shifters are made of composite material to reduce weight to the minimum. Like the Centaur™ groupset, thanks to the Power Shift System™ mechanism, it is possible to move the chain by three chainrings in downshifting and one in upshifting.

Veloce™ Crankset:
The Veloce™ crankset adopts the brand new Power Torque System™ also used for its ''big brother'' Centaur™. The Power Torque System™ represents the ideal solution for the new Campagnolo® 10s drivetrains: high rigidity of cranks and chainrings along with extremely limited weight, efficient power transmission thanks to optimised Q and U factors, new chainrings with MPS Micro Precision Shifting™ machining of the teeth and new machining on the upward zone of the chain. All this makes the Veloce™ crankset one of the most highly evolved technological solutions, but also one of the most economical, existing on the market.
Available in the black or silver version and with the new 39-52option.

Veloce™ Rear Derailleur:
Thanks to the new design of the parallelogram, the rear derailleur is now lighter and more rigid, with the most effective and fastest shifting. The design is derived directly from the 11-speed components with the oversized outer plate to provide greater rigidity to the entire system. The surface treatment protects it from corrosion and ensures that the Veloce™ rear derailleur maintains its performance over time.

Veloce™ Front Derailleur:
The design of the Veloce™ front derailleur cage enables perfect handling of both traditional and compact cranksets. Absolute personalisation thanks to the two colour versions available (silver or black). And the weight has been reduced to below 100 grams.

Veloce™ Chain:
Preventing energy dispersion is possible. With the Veloce™ chain, power transmission is assured. The HD-Link™ system protects you from any risk of the chain not keeping traction at the delicate closure point. Silence and fluidity of pedalling are achieved by the perfect machining of the link profile.

Veloce™ Sprocket Set:
Chain and sprockets have to work in perfect harmony: this is the reason why we have optimised the profile of the sprocket teeth. The result is perfect synchronisation in traction and rapid shifting thanks to the Ultra-Drive™ design.

Veloce™ Brakes:
You don't have to be a bicycle expert: with the brakes of the Veloce™ groupset you'll have the necessary security at all times. The possibility of orbital brake-pad adjustment makes it possible to obtain the optimal braking torque with any wheel. The forged caliper with double fulcrum design ensures excellent power transmission.

Meet the Power Torque System™:




This time, the axle is in a single piece firmly fixed to the right pedal crank of the crankset. The perfect coupling between central pin and pedal crank is ensured thanks to the particular geometry of the two components; this solution also makes it possible to eliminate the potential play between the different materials.

To make the bottom bracket more efficient, we also worked on the inner part. Thanks to an elaborate sequence of thicknesses, we were able to obtain an incredibly light axle while offering an absolute response in terms of rigidity.

Thanks to the studies conducted by the Campy Tech Lab engineers, material was removed in the zones that could be lightened but at the same time the points of maximum stress were strengthened. Only in this way was it possible to achieve such a high technical value.

A careful working out of the dimensions made it possible to maintain the lateral measurements already defined with the "elder brother" Ultra Torque™, thus guaranteeing the maximum freedom of movement and reducing the possibility of contact with the shoes.


The Campagnolo engineers concentrated on ensuring that installation and servicing would be extremely simple. The most complicated work has been done, so now it's up to you to carry out four simple steps to fit the Power Torque System™ crankset quickly and with no potential for error.

The right-hand bearing is already locked in the axle in correspondence with the crankset; the other is pre-inserted in the left-hand cup. No special tool is required, and the new crankset is ready to propel you over endless miles.

That's right, because another one of the objectives of the Power Torque System™ project was prolonged operating resistance. The tests conducted by the Campy Tech Lab were very exacting in this regard."


----------



## Bianchi Steve (Jul 16, 2011)

Duke249 said:


> Wow...Those are good looking bicycles.


sick!!


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

merckxman said:


> New Oltre


Nice!


----------



## JCork (Aug 23, 2011)

Do want.


----------

